
Non programmers reading code (code as documentation) - smokeonline
https://github.com/JpOnline/Blog/blob/master/language.md
======
smokeonline
This idea passes through BDD, Ubiquitous language, code as documentation and
single source of truth.

Do you think is possible and desirable to have code so idiomatic that a domain
specialist would be able to understand a functionality by looking at the code?

